# Dear America



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

I love you and ur purple mountains of majesty and ur amber ways of grain but my heart goes out to another ...one very special country to me..my homeland which is better then ne one elses homeland..afghanistan.

afghanistan..i will stand true to u..i will defend u..i will love u

sincerely,
former defender of the united state of america


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

can we still be friends


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ummm... do you need attention again?








Or are you just imitating Fido? If so, out of all 6 billion people, why him?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i wanted to see how many ppl would view the thread in a 2 minute span...it was 11


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> I love you and ur purple mountains of majesty and ur amber ways of grain but my heart goes out to another ...one very special country to me..my homeland which is better then ne one elses homeland..afghanistan.
> 
> afghanistan..i will stand true to u..i will defend u..i will love u
> 
> ...


'Must've been one hell of a fatty.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i wanted to see how many ppl would view the thread in a 2 minute span...it was 11


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> I love you and ur purple mountains of majesty and ur amber ways of grain but my heart goes out to another ...one very special country to me..my homeland which is better then ne one elses homeland..afghanistan.
> 
> afghanistan..i will stand true to u..i will defend u..i will love u
> 
> ...


God... I think im gonna call the FBI to keep a watch on you.

If you really dislike my country this much, and you just love afganistan that much... PLEASE feel more than free to leave. Dont bother to get an education in my country, the country you seem to despise.

sincerly, 
former defender of virgin islamic fundamatalists living in the us.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I never get people that love other countrys but live here and make it seem like we make them..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dear america,

the more i think about u...the more i hate u

signed
future prime minister of afghanistan


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

THEN GET THE HELL OUT! STOP BREATHING IN AMERICAN AIR!! HANG YOURSELF SO YOU DONT HAVE TO LIVE HERE ANYMORE AND YOU CAN GO TO THE LAND OF PRE TEEN VIRGINS!

Signed,

The REAL American.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im pretty sure its the united states of america. unless your just refering to one state, in which case you must be from PA. i share your disapointment.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I am starting a fund right now, its the buy an airplane ticket for kfizzly. I am setting it up right now, I'll donate the first dollar to get you out of this terrible country and back to your loved country.

Here's the fund address: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Fido said:


> THEN GET THE HELL OUT! STOP BREATHING IN AMERICAN AIR!! HANG YOURSELF SO YOU DONT HAVE TO LIVE HERE ANYMORE AND YOU CAN GO TO THE LAND OF PRE TEEN VIRGINS!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> ...


*








I think the rest of the US population should be ashamed if this is true*


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

If its so bad here, leave. We have too may people here as it is, expecially too many worthless pieces of crap. So many people that live here dont appreciate how good they have it. Our poverty is practically rich in some places, so why dont you show some appreciation.



DannyBoy17 said:


> THEN GET THE HELL OUT! STOP BREATHING IN AMERICAN AIR!! HANG YOURSELF SO YOU DONT HAVE TO LIVE HERE ANYMORE AND YOU CAN GO TO THE LAND OF PRE TEEN VIRGINS!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> ...


*

:laugh: I think the rest of the US population should be ashamed if this is true
[/quote]

Why?







*


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> THEN GET THE HELL OUT! STOP BREATHING IN AMERICAN AIR!! HANG YOURSELF SO YOU DONT HAVE TO LIVE HERE ANYMORE AND YOU CAN GO TO THE LAND OF PRE TEEN VIRGINS!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> ...


*

:laugh: I think the rest of the US population should be ashamed if this is true
[/quote]

Why?








[/quote]

Well, is Fido what you would call a REAL American?:laugh:*


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Anyone that lives here and appreciates how good we have it here is a real American.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

The joke would have been funnier if you knew how to use the bold code properly danny...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Fido said:


> The joke would have been funnier if you knew how to use the bold code properly danny...


Unfortunately I can only type with one hand right now, hurt my wrist playing road hockey


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

is road hockey code for something else? lol
and i agree with pretty much everyone who mentioned appreciating america. it sounds cliche (did i spell that right) saying that because its so over stated, but its gods honest truth. argue what you will, theres valid points to be made im sure, but aside from the politics and drama you have to realize the significance of this country. im damn proud to be american, and damn appreciative. ...go browns


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey fizzly, come over here to the U.K. our door seems to be open to everyone, you've just got to hate England and the English to qualify for entry :laugh:


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> I love you and ur purple mountains of majesty and ur amber ways of grain but my heart goes out to another ...one very special country to me..my homeland which is better then ne one elses homeland..afghanistan.
> 
> afghanistan..i will stand true to u..i will defend u..i will love u
> 
> ...


dont let the door hit you in the ass, btw a bit of advice, id leave your jordans, nikey hat, gunit teeshirt and any other western parafinalia behind, drop any ebonix you still might be holding on too, let your fade grow out and go with nothing but a pair of those 80's velcro workout pants, any green or camo top will do and some flip flops or you might be the star in the next hostage clip..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Hey fizzly, come over here to the U.K. our door seems to be open to everyone, you've just got to hate England and the English to qualify for entry :laugh:


ahhh, poo.. and I really wanted to come visit the UK.. I just can't find it in my heart to hate those luvable fellas over there!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> I am starting a fund right now, its the buy an airplane ticket for kfizzly. I am setting it up right now, I'll donate the first dollar to get you out of this terrible country and back to your loved country.
> 
> Here's the fund address: [email protected]


i am pretty sure i would put it on my mastercard if he would actually leave, dont worry bout it


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hey fizzly, come over here to the U.K. our door seems to be open to everyone, you've just got to hate England and the English to qualify for entry :laugh:


ahhh, poo.. and I really wanted to come visit the UK.. I just can't find it in my heart to hate those luvable fellas over there!
[/quote]

Get yourself over here Dippy, I'm sure it wont take long for you to realise we aint so lovable, especially after a few pints of the old 'wife beater' (stella)


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> im pretty sure its the united states of america. unless your just refering to one state, in which case you must be from PA. i share your disapointment.


hey i like PA! frankly i am ashamed of myself for even reading this thread.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You're free to leave this country and move to Afgan to pursuit your happiness.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

the hell with you.you and your family should of of been there when we bombed the shiiit out out of afgan pigs.you are the clowns who protected them alqeada pricks s..do us all s fsvor and leave the contruy musnim pig fuuck you

p.s love it or leave you asswipe

also your religon of peace is a joke u fool


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> I love you and ur purple mountains of majesty and ur amber ways of grain but my heart goes out to another ...one very special country to me..my homeland which is better then ne one elses homeland..afghanistan.
> 
> afghanistan..i will stand true to u..i will defend u..i will love u
> 
> ...


so let me get this straight ... we defend YOU after the whole 9/11 thing because everyone was bashing your country, but now you pull this sh*t!? well then ... get the fOck outta here!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jefandniko said:


> the hell with you.you and your family should of of been there when we bombed the shiiit out out of afgan pigs.you are the clowns who protected them alqeada pricks s..do us all s fsvor and leave the contruy musnim pig fuuck you
> 
> p.s love it or leave you asswipe
> 
> also your religon of peace is a joke u fool


Hmm









That's gotta be over the line.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Off topic i know, but Twitch, when i try to click on your link to your photo gallery i get Access denied by I.T. security manager, surf control. bloody stupid work computer


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

fizzly.. ur a loser.. no1 likes u.. do humanity a favor n kill yourself u waste of life.. the genepool doesnt need u..


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

jiggy said:


> fizzly.. ur a loser.. no1 likes u.. do humanity a favor n kill yourself u waste of life.. the genepool doesnt need u..


damnnnnnnnnnnnn someone's angry...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

jefandniko said:


> fizzly.. ur a loser.. no1 likes u.. do humanity a favor n kill yourself u waste of life.. the genepool doesnt need u..


Dont hold back guys, tell him how you really feel.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Hey fizzly, come over here to the U.K. our door seems to be open to everyone, you've just got to hate England and the English to qualify for entry :laugh:


ahhh, poo.. and I really wanted to come visit the UK.. I just can't find it in my heart to hate those luvable fellas over there!
[/quote]

Get yourself over here Dippy, I'm sure it wont take long for you to realise we aint so lovable, especially after a few pints of the old 'wife beater' (stella):laugh:
[/quote]

LOL!!! Heh, there is probably way more of that going on around here, my friend!!

Im woken up by yelling and screaming down the street every other night!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Off topic i know, but Twitch, when i try to click on your link to your photo gallery i get Access denied by I.T. security manager, surf control. bloody stupid work computer


Man what a load of rubbish. I'd like to think someone's gone and banned me personally from your internet access but I get the feeling it's pbase entirely









I have an alternate gallery on flickr, one that even has a slideshow but I don't know if you can access that one either. Worth a shot

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

YOu know, before, sh*t like this might have bothered me, but these day's, it doesnt.
He, or anyone for that matter, can post and talk all the sh*t they want, but in reality, they LOVE america, otherwise, they wouldnt still be here.

JIM BEAM ROCKS!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The joke would have been funnier if you knew how to use the bold code properly danny...


Unfortunately I can only type with one hand right now, hurt my wrist playing road hockey








[/quote]

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH road hockey. too bad you dont live closer cause we play out front of my house with a few buddies almost everyday after they are done school and if im home from work early


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

jefandniko said:


> the hell with you.you and your family should of of been there when we bombed the shiiit out out of afgan pigs.you are the clowns who protected them alqeada pricks s..do us all s fsvor and leave the contruy musnim pig fuuck you
> p.s love it or leave you asswipe
> also your religon of peace is a joke u fool


Dont post a response if this the kind of crap you are going to write.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Brujo said:


> YOu know, before, sh*t like this might have bothered me, but these day's, it doesnt.
> He, or anyone for that matter, can post and talk all the sh*t they want, but in reality, they LOVE america, otherwise, they wouldnt still be here.
> 
> JIM BEAM ROCKS!!!


























Cheers Twitch, I'll check out the link and let you know


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> I love you and ur purple mountains of majesty and ur amber ways of grain but my heart goes out to another ...one very special country to me..my homeland which is better then ne one elses homeland..afghanistan.
> 
> afghanistan..i will stand true to u..i will defend u..i will love u
> 
> ...


I agree that some of the responses to this post were over the line.... but doesnt anyone see this is typical troll behavior. Post something to get a reaction, a negative one. Some people gave it to him in a less than PC fashion but who do you blame? The people that react, or the person that does their best to seek a reaction?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm looking forward to engaging in some debauchery American style when I go down to Vegas this week. It should be fun. _Viva Las Vegas!_ God bless America!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

y hasnt fizzly been permanently banned


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

America sucks


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Free Quebec!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

User said:


> I love you and ur purple mountains of majesty and ur amber ways of grain but my heart goes out to another ...one very special country to me..my homeland which is better then ne one elses homeland..afghanistan.
> 
> afghanistan..i will stand true to u..i will defend u..i will love u
> 
> ...


'Must've been one hell of a fatty.
[/quote]

Hehe I think so. I thought this thread was a joke but y'all are just unloading on fizzle. Maybe I have it mixed up, but I interpreted this as a parody of Fido's post. I think everyone should take it easy on fizzle, he just likes to talk a bunch of sh*t.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

cant say we would miss you if you left. But im sure a lot of people would do this


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Yeah! Free Quebec of french people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quebec is under mightly rule of Canada, end it will!









I don't bother to worry about things fizzle said or will say.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jiggy said:


> fizzly.. ur a loser.. no1 likes u.. do humanity a favor n kill yourself u waste of life.. the genepool doesnt need u..


I assume you're preparing yourself for permanent banishment from PFury. If not, you better watch your steps VERY CAREFULLY from now on...









btw: this thread clearly shows how much of a joke democracy and freedom of speech in some countries is - dare to have criticism (no matter how it was worded), and you can f*ck off, or even die. This thread says more about those issues than about Fizzle, that's for sure...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

But America is the country that gave you curly fries.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

CKY said:


> America sucks


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

this is comedy... f*ck this guy


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Troll thread. Started to get attention. If anyone posted something negative about one's country, it would only be normal to get upset.

I vote on banning Fizzy. This is a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't see any possible use coming from this thread. It was incredibly dumb in the first place and now is just an invitation for further flaming


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> fizzly.. ur a loser.. no1 likes u.. do humanity a favor n kill yourself u waste of life.. the genepool doesnt need u..


I assume you're preparing yourself for permanent banishment from PFury. If not, you better watch your steps VERY CAREFULLY from now on...









btw: this thread clearly shows how much of a joke democracy and freedom of speech in some countries is - dare to have criticism (no matter how it was worded), and you can f*ck off, or even die. This thread says more about those issues than about Fizzle, that's for sure...
[/quote]

I agree as well. The reactions suck. But the point is the thread was made with the point to elicit those reactions and get people fuming. Good job KFizzly, you succeeded.... in pissing people off, getting negative reactions, and getting banned from this site.









Jiggy.... Judazzz is right in this one though. Last time I checked you promised you wouldnt engaged in those type of responses. Please watch it.


----------

